# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS] Partage situ sur un autre ordinateur

## broldorak

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de dvelopper un intranet en ASP coupl  une base SqlServer. Cette application doit permettre le chargement de fichiers sur le serveur (via aspsmartupload).

On accde  l'application en authentification anonyme (via l'utilisateur IUSR_SRV1).


L'architecture technique dfinie est la suivante :
- Les sources sont hbergs sur SRV1, un serveur IIS.
- Les donnes sont sur SRV2, un serveur Sql.
- Les fichiers  tlcharger doivent tre stocks sur SRV3, un serveur  grande capacit de DD et ddi au stockage de fichiers.
(ces 3 serveurs sont sous W2003)

Sur le site web cre sur IIS, j'ai cr un rpertoire virtuel "Upload" dont le contenu doit provenir d'un partage situ sur un autre ordinateur, soit "\\SRV3\partage" afin de stocker les fichiers chargs sur le serveur ddi SRV3.

La procdure de chargement de fichier ne fonctionne plus....
J'ai l'erreur suivante : "Unable to save file (Error 1120)  "

Est-ce du  un problme de droits ?
Comment puis-je rsoudre mon problme ?

----------


## broldorak

Le problme est rsolu.
En fait, l'utilisateur "IUSR_xxx" utilis pour la connexion anonyme doit possder des habilitations ncessaires sur la ressource partage du serveur de fichier, not SRV3 dans mon exemple.

Hors puisqu'il sagissait d'un compte local  SRV1, il est ncessaire d'en faire un compte de domaine sur lequel on affecte les bons droits NTFS...

----------


## mika0102

> Le problme est rsolu.
> En fait, l'utilisateur "IUSR_xxx" utilis pour la connexion anonyme doit possder des habilitations ncessaires sur la ressource partage du serveur de fichier, not SRV3 dans mon exemple.
> 
> Hors puisqu'il sagissait d'un compte local  SRV1, il est ncessaire d'en faire un compte de domaine sur lequel on affecte les bons droits NTFS...


Bonjour,

Je rencontre  peu prs le mme problme, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer o je pourrais configurer cela?

Merci

----------

